# simple roofing or shade for a deck?



## Clem2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi there everyone,
I'm new to the site and new to home DIY, but I'm looking for a way to cover my back deck for shade and screen and thought I would try here. I wanted to enclose the deck with one of those tent/screenroom enclosures, but it didn't fit. My deck is only almost 7 feet wide, but about 12 feet long. I thought about a shade sail, but can't figure out how to screen it with a sail. I was trying to figure out if there was a way to create a roof, or patio cover, that 2 people who are definitely not carpenters could put on an existing deck? It has the posts with caps on the end, I had wondered if we took the caps off, could we attach/extend the posts & put a roof together on the ground and then attach it to the posts if it was not too heavy? I know I am a beginner, hopefully you are not all shaking your heads. I did read that they sell ready-made small roof frames? I didn't know if something like that would make sense, or if those were a rip off. I'd be happy with just making something simple for the summer that I'd have to take down before winter, if anyone has any suggestions. Of course if anyone has any suggestions for building something more permanent, I would for that as well. The deck was just built last year, and I can post a picture, or give any more info on it for any suggestions. Thank you so much for any thoughts, suggestions! Clem


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Clem2011 said:


> Hi there everyone,
> I'm new to the site and new to home DIY, but I'm looking for a way to cover my back deck for shade and screen and thought I would try here. I wanted to enclose the deck with one of those tent/screenroom enclosures, but it didn't fit. My deck is only almost 7 feet wide, but about 12 feet long. I thought about a shade sail, but can't figure out how to screen it with a sail. I was trying to figure out if there was a way to create a roof, or patio cover, that 2 people who are definitely not carpenters could put on an existing deck? It has the posts with caps on the end, I had wondered if we took the caps off, could we attach/extend the posts & put a roof together on the ground and then attach it to the posts if it was not too heavy? I know I am a beginner, hopefully you are not all shaking your heads. I did read that they sell ready-made small roof frames? I didn't know if something like that would make sense, or if those were a rip off. I'd be happy with just making something simple for the summer that I'd have to take down before winter, if anyone has any suggestions. Of course if anyone has any suggestions for building something more permanent, I would for that as well. The deck was just built last year, and I can post a picture, or give any more info on it for any suggestions. Thank you so much for any thoughts, suggestions! Clem


 
Post some pic it wont hurt. Im sure someone makes custom screan/shade tents but Id be willing to bet they are outragous. Post some pics and I bet you will get a few ideas.


----------



## Clem2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, I will take some (as soon as the rain lets up) and try to post them tonight. Thanks for writing back!


----------



## Clem2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

*2 deck pics*

Hope these work! One is from below, and the other is facing 1 direction of the deck. I took a few more, but I thought these showed the most - the posts, caps, the roof over the deck, and there's a door that goes onto the deck (under the 2nd longer roof section). Thank you for any suggestions!!


----------



## Clem2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

*okay, maybe a tent?*

Hi: Those pictures might not have shown much, and my husband doesn't have much faith that I am going to figure something economical out but I had a thought in case anyone does read this and could put their suggestions/2 cents in. We have an old screen enclosure from years ago (some posts broke under the weight of rain one year) but it doesn't fit on our deck because the deck is about 7 1/2 feet by 12, so none of the enclosures would fit. I've been trying since we moved in to figure out a way to cover and screen it (lost my job and had a baby, so I'm trying to figure out a way we can afford it). I thought about taking our old screen enclosure and possibly cutting the posts that are too long? my husband told me that they would then not fit together in the middle, where they come to a peak. I just thought I would keep trying, if anyone has any thoughts. I thought of just buying screening and stapling it to wooden frames section by section, and then placing some temporary roof structure over the frame, such as lattice. It would obviously not withstand a great deal of weather, but I'm just trying to think of enjoying our back deck with our baby who's as fair as I am with the summer months approaching. My husband thinks I'm nuts to trying to figure something out since we can't afford much, but I'm trying so hard not to give up on it, and would love to surprise him with a solution!!!!!! If anyone can suggest anything, I would be so grateful! Thank you


----------



## Clem2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

*One more picture of the other side*

Thought one more angle would help! Thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I think your on the right track. Exteding the wooden posts up and some sort of screen/mesh. Then a latius for the roof. It wouldnt hold up very well but would be inexpensive. To build some type of solid structure it would require attaching it the house on the rooofing, this wouldnt be cheap at all.


----------



## Clem2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

*extending posts with 4X4s, or old tent frame?*

Hi, thanks for writing back. Would you suggest attaching 4X4 posts to the existing posts? Or would you suggest attempting to cut the poles of our old screen enclosure to make a smaller frame and start from there? I guess I'm thinking we could design our own patio mate kind of thing with the things that we already have, the old tent canvas and framing poles, or attach screening to wooden frames then attach those to the existing deck, and then somehow attach the lattice to the top of those. I really don't have any idea  what would be best, but I'm hoping to convince my husband to give a try this weekend, so I'll post back with pictures if something works out and in case anyone else is in my situation in the future and looking for something that a newbie on a budget can do!
Thanks, Clem


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Attaching on top of the 4x's wont be very sturdy. One option would be use the metal poles you have and if they are the right size buy some of the umbrella weights like you have under your patio table, to hold the post in place. Woule be able to remove it easy if needed or take it down in storms. Then gut and fit the fabric and top poles from the old one as needed. Or you could attached the posts to the 4x4's by using some screws through the posts in to the 4x's to give it some stability.


----------



## Clem2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Thank you so much!*

Wow, no one else wrote back but you kept helping me, I appreciate it so much and sharing different ideas with me. My brother in law came over who has more experience than my husband (and is a lot younger) and he told us we should just extend the deck and buy an screen enclosure for it then, but my husband and I can't do that ourselves, so I loved the idea about using the bottoms from umbrella stands - sheer genius! I'm going to suggest that to my other half, and I'll get to work on cutting the canopy top and find some kind of glue or something to adhere it to the new tent frame (I guess we'll be cutting that metal, and finding pieces to fit it all together at home depot). They sell screen doors for $20 and my husband thought putting those against the railings and attaching lattice to those would work, but I'm thinking some combination of the roof you suggested, and screening it from there would be best. Thanks so much for your help!!! Best to you, Clem


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you ever hung towels on a clothesline on a windy day?

I suspect you are underestimating how strong this will have to be. Even with a screen or mesh, any wind will exert a lot of force. I don't see overcoming this cheaply or easily.

I think your best bet will be something to sit on top of the deck you can take down and put up as needed.


----------



## Clem2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

*not sure i understand*

Hi Blondesense,
I thought what "1985gt" was saying was to make it a temporary structure and know I would be taking it down an putting it up, but that the umbrella stands would make it sturdier, and then suggested using the old tent/canopy along with the old framing? I think he/she had mentioned it would definitely not last, but I'm unsure what you meant by something I knew I would need to take down - did you mean it wouldn't be worth the effort to glue the screening, or using screen doors? I was using different examples that I was coming up with, and 1985gt came up with, trying to figure out something. If you have an example of what you mean that you think would be easier to take down, that would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

If you were to add to or extend your deck posts, and mount something to them, I would think it might be awkward to put up and take down and the tendency would be just to leave it up for the holiday, the weekend, the summer (or however long). I know I would. Then even a gentle breeze working on it could eventually damage it, your deck, not to mention whatever or whoever it lands on when it finally gives. 
I guess that is my hesitation in suggesting anything relatively lightweight attached to your deck.


Could you modify your old screen enclosure into something like this over your existing umbrella?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Texsport-Patio-Umbrella-Net/14895561
NOT endorsing it, just using it as an example guys!


----------

